# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  The Johnny Story

## Bryan

Reading Digital Spy i have seen numerous exits for Johnny being thrown around...i thought id put them here and see what you all think.

Danny returns and after taking too much gob off Johnny he kills him. - not very likely in my opinion, as we have 2 months of mitchell vs allen storylines and even more in 06.

The next solution is that Johnny kills Danny as he is getting too much on his nerves, with the conculsion either him getting arrested for Dannys murder...or Jake takes revenge and kills Johnny.

Johnny gets arrested for Andy's murder...i mean come on more and more people are finding out about it! Maybe Sharon gets her revenge by grassing him up.

The mitchells plan to bump off Johnny and Grant does the final deed. The forces could join togther Jake (Danny), Sharon (Dennis), Ruby (Juley) and it would be an inpossibility for the police to figure out who pulled the trigger?

Johnny has the police onto him about the death of Grant/Danny... the truth of Andy has become public knowledge, he has had a total falling out with Ruby..as a result he takes his own life...

*which, if any of these do you think will happen to Johnny in 06?*

----------


## alkalinetrio

none lol

----------


## Kim

I think that the Mitchells will finish off Johnny. Sharon could go to the police about Andy but there is no evidence. It is rumoured that Jake kills Danny. I don't think he would take his own life, he'd rather make everyone else suffer than look pathetic by commiting suicide.

----------


## Bryan

> I think that the Mitchells will finish off Johnny. Sharon could go to the police about Andy but there is no evidence. It is rumoured that Jake kills Danny. I don't think he would take his own life, he'd rather make everyone else suffer than look pathetic by commiting suicide.


we have a long way to go yet Kim! How great would it be to see the emotional downfall of a man so strong...striken with guilt for the pain and suffering he has caused...its what at the moment we would not think possible...so it would turn out to be a shock...we havent had an eastenders suicide in a while so i think this would be an intresting way to go out... but then i think hed do it so as he frames all of his enemies...so hes gone, but never forgotten   :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

> none lol


well i cant see any other suggestions personally, ....?

----------


## lollymay

i would like the mitchells to finish him off or the one where sharon, ruby and jake join forces

----------


## Luna

i think the danny one will happen im sure ive read that one before

----------


## Bryan

> i think the danny one will happen im sure ive read that one before


what that johnny kills him or he kills johnny?

----------


## Luna

he kills johnny

----------


## Bryan

> he kills johnny


oh no! i i hope not! weve had months and months of mitchell vs johnny feuds and it has to reach that satisfy conclusion with grant killing him!

----------


## Luna

yeah but dont you think it would be great if johnny was killed by someone he loved to control and had once before threatened to kill

----------


## Bryan

> yeah but dont you think it would be great if johnny was killed by someone he loved to control and had once before threatened to kill


in any other circumstance yes (it'd be like the matthew rose story again tough)

it has to be a mitchell that kills him or sharon/jake teaming up with the mitchells!

----------


## Luna

the matthew rose storyline was classic brilliant one of the best written

----------


## Bryan

> the matthew rose storyline was classic brilliant one of the best written


no point to repeat it and ruin the memory tough...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> no point to repeat it and ruin the memory tough...


I agree. I hope Johnny don't die. I think Sharon should push him off a cliff and he returns sometime and reveals he actually landed on a ledge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> I agree. I hope Johnny don't die. I think Sharon should push him off a cliff and he returns sometime and reveals he actually landed on a ledge


dont be so daft! if he dies he dies! we are on about Eastenders not Dallas/Peak Practice!

id prefer him to die than to get arrested as it makes for better drama!

----------


## Luna

> I agree. I hope Johnny don't die. I think Sharon should push him off a cliff and he returns sometime and reveals he actually landed on a ledge


lmao ten years later "ello princess" all over again

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> lmao ten years later "ello princess" all over again


LMAO!!  :Big Grin:   Now that would be funny!! Ok i admit i copied the scenario from Peak Practice  :Wub:

----------


## Luna

really did that happen???

----------


## Bryan

> really did that happen???


well remember it was axed, and the end of series finale was that they all fell off the cliff

someone wrote in asking how was it going to continue and they said that the two goodies survived and the evil nurse (played by Eva Pope) would have died!   :Big Grin:  

god i need to get out more!   :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah i was really dissapointed it was axed. I used to love Peak Practice and the season finale was great! Anyway....back on topic  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake and Danny should definitely be involved somehow (biased...me?   :Stick Out Tongue:  ). They were responsible for bringing Johnny back to the Square, they have to be involved in getting him out.

----------


## Bryan

> I think Jake and Danny should definitely be involved somehow (biased...me?   ). They were responsible for bringing Johnny back to the Square, they have to be involved in getting him out.


how id like to see it pan out is johnny kills danny in an argument...but we have some scenes with johnnuy looking weak and danny strong (matthew rose style) but he shots Danny dead

hellbent on revenge Jake team up with the Mitchells and they plot to teach Mr Allen a lesson once and for all!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> how id like to see it pan out is johnny kills danny in an argument...but we have some scenes with johnnuy looking weak and danny strong (matthew rose style) but he shots Danny dead
> 
> hellbent on revenge Jake team up with the Mitchells and they plot to teach Mr Allen a lesson once and for all!


I love your idea Bondboffin. Maybe you should become the new executive producer of Eastenders  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> I love your idea Bondboffin. Maybe you should become the new executive producer of Eastenders


if only!   :Big Grin:  

id rather be a scriptwriter!

----------


## Luna

maybe welard could kill mr allan

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

That would be a twist  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

turned evil after biting the venom that is mr beale

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Lol!  :Big Grin:  or Juley sets Wellard on him for revenge!

----------


## Bryan

> Lol!  or Juley sets Wellard on him for revenge!


i would switch off good if that happened

----------


## lollymay

that would be hmmmmm 'intesesting'

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Lol! I would still watch for comedy value

----------


## lollymay

i wouldnt

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Johnny gets arrested for Andy's murder...i mean come on more and more people are finding out about it! Maybe Sharon gets her revenge by grassing him up.


Yeah!! + It might be on the tape that Phil took!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tbh i don't understand how Johnny got away with Andy's murder.

----------


## lollymay

thats very simular to the den murder when they got chrissie on tape in the club confessing though

----------


## BlackKat

> Tbh i don't understand how Johnny got away with Andy's murder.



Jake gave him an alibi. I think the police knew he had something to do with it, but they couldn't prove anything so had to let it go.

Can't remember if it was recorded as suicide or accidental death though.   :Searchme:

----------


## Luna

think it was suicide

----------


## di marco

> think it was suicide


yeh i think it was that as well

----------


## lollymay

im sure it was suicide

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was suicide because on one episode Jake told Chrissie what happened and he said "him and Johnny were lucky because the police had presumed it was suicide"

----------


## Joanne

Does anyone know when Johnny actually leaves? And also how long Sharon is away for this time?

----------


## BlackKat

> Does anyone know when Johnny actually leaves? And also how long Sharon is away for this time?



Johnny leaves sometime in the Spring I think. And I don't know about Sharon -- what I've heard is that the earliest she'll be back is the end of the year, but it might be even longer than that.

----------


## Bryan

> Johnny leaves sometime in the Spring I think. And I don't know about Sharon -- what I've heard is that the earliest she'll be back is the end of the year, but it might be even longer than that.


i think his exit and her return all seem to clash with grants 4 month return?

----------


## BlackKat

> i think his exit and her return all seem to clash with grants 4 month return?



I think Johnny's exit does, but I'm almost sure that Sharon won't be back in time.

----------


## Bryan

> I think Johnny's exit does, but I'm almost sure that Sharon won't be back in time.


ive heard a lot (and i mean a lot) of rumours that she returns just near the end, and theres some kind of breif recolection between her and grant...which may cost him his life (carla?)

----------


## BlackKat

> ive heard a lot (and i mean a lot) of rumours that she returns just near the end, and theres some kind of breif recolection between her and grant...which may cost him his life (carla?)



But isn't Grant back in April?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> ive heard a lot (and i mean a lot) of rumours that she returns just near the end, and theres some kind of breif recolection between her and grant...which may cost him his life (carla?)


Does carla actually come into the show with Grant?

----------


## Bryan

> Does carla actually come into the show with Grant?


not confirmed but heavily suggested in various soap magazines

----------


## Bryan

> But isn't Grant back in April?


rumours keep changing but april seems to have come up  more than others

----------


## Luna

yay i cant wait for him to get back and revenge dennis' death

----------


## tammyy2j

I think after everything he has done killing Andy, haven't Dennis killed, surely Johnny must die have Sharon or Ruby kill him

----------


## Siobhan

Me personally, I would like for Ruby to kill him. She finds out about Andy and Dennis and also about why Phil paid Juley to sleep with her and she shots him.... 

or danny/Jake/sharon or whoever terrorise Johnny for weeks, sending stuff to the house/club and poor Ruby is frightened by it all. so one night she thinks this stalker is trying to get into the house and when they enter she shoots/stabs/knockout with hammer but it is her dad!!!!

----------


## di marco

> Me personally, I would like for Ruby to kill him. She finds out about Andy and Dennis and also about why Phil paid Juley to sleep with her and she shots him.... 
> 
> or danny/Jake/sharon or whoever terrorise Johnny for weeks, sending stuff to the house/club and poor Ruby is frightened by it all. so one night she thinks this stalker is trying to get into the house and when they enter she shoots/stabs/knockout with hammer but it is her dad!!!!


wow the second one sounds really good!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Maybe death is a bit too quick for him. I wish life mean't life in this country, then I would be happy for him to sent to prison, and for him never to be let out.

----------


## di marco

> Maybe death is a bit too quick for him. I wish life mean't life in this country, then I would be happy for him to sent to prison, and for him never to be let out.


yeh lol and if prison was like really disgusting and you almost rot in there haha!

----------


## pops110874

Wasnt there talk of billy murray staying? 

As much as i didnt like johnny at first, hes growing on me now.........

Finally, a believable gansta on the square

----------


## littlemo

> Wasnt there talk of billy murray staying? 
> 
> As much as i didnt like johnny at first, hes growing on me now.........
> 
> Finally, a believable gansta on the square


Yes I do think he's improving with this Dennis storyline. He's so cold hearted, and Billy Murray acts that well. I really wish somebody would take that smirk off his face, and make him worried, rather than him walking around without a care in the world, when he's just killed somebody.

----------


## Snowboy

This morning said that Johnny does not leave by death.

----------


## xStephaniex

i think grant and phil will return and kill off johnny for the promise phil made to sharon before leaving and then because johnny has had soooo many enemies the police would find it hard to pin point someone to the crime ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  jus t a thought but i could be completely wrong !! - ducks could fly in for the day and poop on jonnys head but the poop is really bombs lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> This morning said that Johnny does not leave by death.


really? damn it i wanted johnny to die!

----------


## Layne

I want someone to run over johnny with a steam roller from feet to head!!!! lol

I wanted him to die to!!!! But if he were to die he'd have to suffer!

I reckon then maybe johnny gets arrested?

----------


## Kim

> This morning said that Johnny does not leave by death.


Who on this morning said that? They could be wrong.

----------


## BlackKat

I think on This Morning it was Sharon Marshall, but I've also seen people say that Billy Murray said the same (that Johnny doesn't die) when he was on Des and Mel.  :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

maybe they attack him so badly that he doesnt die but is seriously injured and so will suffer for the rest of his life?

----------


## Kim

> I think on This Morning it was Sharon Marshall, but I've also seen people say that Billy Murray said the same (that Johnny doesn't die) when he was on Des and Mel.


But if he doesn't die, how come EE wouldn't let Billy retract his decision to quit?

----------


## BlackKat

> But if he doesn't die, how come EE wouldn't let Billy retract his decision to quit?


Because the character doesn't fit into what they have planned for the rest of 2006? Because they'd already set the character on this course and now he has to leave one way or another? Or just because it's basically "tough," and he has to stick to his decision?

It could be that they've got it wrong (I think I heard somewhere that Nigel Harman had also implied Dennis would be leaving alive) but there's been nothing official that says he dies either. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

----------


## di marco

> It could be that they've got it wrong (I think I heard somewhere that Nigel Harman had also implied Dennis would be leaving alive) but there's been nothing official that says he dies either. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


yeh i heard loads of things that said dennis didnt die, but he did, so johnny might end up dying

----------

